#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Китайско-русский словарь он-лайн (200 тысяч слов)

## pnkv

В рамках *Востокопедии* (электронной энциклопедии по всем областям востоковедения.) начата работа над созданием он-лайн версий *Большого китайско-русского словаря*. 

Приглашаются добровольцы без особой квалификации для довольно простой работы – переноса из файла DOC статей словаря в соответствующие разделы востокопедии. Требуется только скопировать текст, да нажать пару кнопок. Необходимо перенести порядка 200 тысяч статей словаря.


Востокопедия:
http://www.hanzi.ru/wiki/index.php

инструкция по переносу:
http://www.hanzi.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=369
http://www.hanzi.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=370

----------


## До

Возможно один квалифицированный программист заменит толпу неквалифицированных добровольцев. Я знаю, что википедию обслуживает много роботов. Так что как вариант стоит поискать программиста.

----------


## pnkv

Квалифицированные программисты редко интересуются такими проектами. Это видно по весьма тупому интерфейсу медиа-вики. Поражает убогость доступных настроек. Даже нормального текстового редактора не могли привинтить, приходится пользоваться левым.

----------


## До

МедиаВики как раз на уровне. Просто у нее свои цели, своя идеология  (публичное+вики) и своя платформа (php/mysql). Вполне пригодная для энциклопедий, документации, и на мой взгляд не очень пригодная для словарей (по крайней мере многоязычных, по собственному опыту). Возможно не подходит не МедиаВики (лучшего вики софта не видел), а сама идеология вики.

Я даже не могу себе представить каких настроек там не хватает? Подскажите если не сложно. Интерфейс не показатель убогости программистов - всётаки МедиаВики не сырой проект - в википедии около трёх миллионов статей и существует она не первый год, сотни тысяч пользователей.

Вот есть пакетный создатель страниц: 
http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Media...k_Page_Creator
Осталось переконвертировать из doc файла в тот который понимает этот робот, протестировать и если получится пользоваться. Так что задача сводится к конвертации текста.

----------


## pnkv

Зайдите в любую википедию и попробуйте сделать нормально и красиво отформатированную статью. Вы даже не сможете цветом выделить нужный кусок текста без дополнительной мороки. Нужно искать какие тэги за это отвечают и вручную их оформлять. Мне как человеку далекому от всех этих пиэйчпи и привыкшему к ворду это представляется лишней и нерациональной тратой времени. 

Админские настройки тоже весьма скупые. Создавать новые группы и наделять их правами невозможно. А для того, чтобы запретить публикацию незарегистрированных пользователей или разрешить загрузку изображений надо лезть куда-то в код, что для непосвященного человека занятие бесполезное. Для меня проще выставить соответствующую галку и не иметь никаких забот, но как раз этого в этом передовом во всех отношениях программном обеспечении и не предусмотрено. У программистов и пользователей мыслительные процессы устроены по разному, может быть первым и доставляет удовольствие копаться во всей этой тарабарщине, вроде той, ссылку на которую вы поместили. Но я в этой чертовщине ничего не понимаю, и, честно говоря, и не желаю тратить время на ее изучение. Я хочу оставаться тупым юзером и тупо нажимать на кнопки, а не забивать голову свойствами html.

----------


## До

> Зайдите в любую википедию и попробуйте сделать нормально и красиво отформатированную статью. Вы даже не сможете цветом выделить нужный кусок текста без дополнительной мороки. Нужно искать какие тэги за это отвечают и вручную их оформлять. Мне как человеку далекому от всех этих пиэйчпи и привыкшему к ворду это представляется лишней и нерациональной тратой времени.


Это сделано намеренно. Есть определённые обоснования для этого, вполне разумные и вовсе не техническая сложность или лень разработчиков. Спасибо, что пояснили.




> У программистов и пользователей мыслительные процессы устроены по разному, может быть первым и доставляет удовольствие копаться во всей этой тарабарщине, вроде той, ссылку на которую вы поместили. Но я в этой чертовщине ничего не понимаю, и, честно говоря, и не желаю тратить время на ее изучение. Я хочу оставаться тупым юзером и тупо нажимать на кнопки, а не забивать голову свойствами html.


А, не знал что так. Конечно, ваше право, без проблем. Если откликнется программист, то надеюсь ему поможет моя информация. Хотя я встречал востоковедов вполне готовых разбираться в подобной ерунде, например Пламен с Ориенталии (Индопедии). Вы не подумайте, что я программист с иным мыслительным процессом, просто приходилось встречаться с вики и верстать хтмл страницы.

----------


## pnkv

> Это сделано намеренно. Есть определённые обоснования для этого, вполне разумные и вовсе не техническая сложность или лень разработчиков.


Точно такой же довод я услышал, когда встал вопрос, в чем набирать БКРС. Один товарищ настоятельно рекомендовал все делать в блокноте. Но в конце концов выяснилось, что он программист.  :d 

Было бы очень интересно услышать эти разумные обоснования.

----------


## pnkv

> например Пламен с Ориенталии (Индопедии).


А он в курсе, что на первой странице на русском языке ресурс называется

Пндопедия. 

 :Smilie:  

http://ru.indopedia.org/%D0%9D%D0%B0...%BB%D0%BE.html

----------


## Gasyoun

Олег человек крепкый, умный, однако воз и ныне там. Был бы синологом, загрузился бы, а так... но, всех благ.

----------

